# what to do with old waterbury stove?



## jere (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi I am looking for ideas on what to do with this old stove. Scrap it, sell it, get it working again, other? From what I can find it is from the 1940s, and is a wood disintegrator in use (looking at the massive exhaust pipe ).  It is cylindrical and about the size of a refrigerator. I will try to upload pictures later, having technical difficulties at the moment. Posted about this on another message board and I have pictures on the second page http://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=243974


----------



## fbelec (Apr 14, 2014)

that looks like the steam boilers that we had when i was young. does it have pipe tappings?


----------



## jere (Apr 14, 2014)

Not that i have seen, where would they be? It is also out in the garage that is completely separate from the house.


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 14, 2014)

Scrap city.


----------



## valley ranch (Apr 16, 2014)

I'd like to see it. Some stoves have a nice look to them....some look like junk. I'll check back to see if you get a picture up. Have a great day.

Richard


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 16, 2014)

valley ranch said:


> I'd like to see it. Some stoves have a nice look to them....some look like junk. I'll check back to see if you get a picture up. Have a great day.
> 
> Richard



Just click on the link in his post and see it.


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 16, 2014)

Here tis:


----------



## rdarby (Apr 24, 2014)

maybe it can be sold as modern art...?


----------



## Osage Orange (Apr 25, 2014)

Scrap it and use the cash towards a bigger splitter?? LOLOL  It looks like a matter transportation device from the Industrial Age LOLOL


----------



## Defiant (Apr 26, 2014)

Time machine???


----------



## valley ranch (Apr 27, 2014)

That look like a nice stove for where it's being used.

Richard


----------



## Dune (May 19, 2014)

So it's not really a boiler?


----------



## Jags (May 19, 2014)

I'll bet that is one hungry, hungry hippo.

Looks like a hunnert bucks in scrap to me.


----------



## NHcpa (May 19, 2014)

I would repurpose it.  Load the bottom door with ice and the top door with beer.


----------



## Prof (May 19, 2014)

I used to have an old gravity furnace like that. I burned 6 cords plus 4 tons of coal--it was indeed a very hungry hippo. The house was either cold or VERY HOT. I burn 4 cords now with an EPA stove and don't have the temperature swings. I do have a soft spot in my heart for the old heater though. I inherited the house it was in, and it was the only furnace that was ever in the house at that point--about 60 years of loyal service.


----------

